# Tips for aiming on traditional chinese models?



## hoggif (Apr 6, 2013)

What do you use for aim points on a traditional chinese slingshot? (for those who do aim only!)

I seem to have some trouble finding a spot I can use comfortably with my anchor point and shooting style. I have had most reliable results with the connection point of the tube on top of the loop. Center of the bands would be one obvious choise but I find it too low.

I shoot gansta style with the slingshot horizontally and I always make sure the loops end up on top of the rings (if it were held upright). I usually anchor the pouch below my ear which migth give you some idea of the position I tend to shoot at.

A traditional style slingshot




  








Traditional chinese




__
hoggif


__
Jun 3, 2013




..with looped ends






With slingshots that have square ends (like on some western slingshots) I find the tips of the forks very good aim points. With chinese slingsots like Fox-variant I really like the slots or holes they have because I like to use them as aim points.

A fox-style fork




  








Fox




__
hoggif


__
Jun 3, 2013




With slots and different top shape


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Personally, I am not fond of those round "ring" type shooters, in part for the reason to which you point ... it is not easy to find a consistent aiming point. I used to use the point at which the tube contacts the top part of the ring ... but I do not shoot them any more. I like the Agile Tucan and similar more flat top styles.

Perhaps dedicated ring shooters like Henry or MJ could give you some tips.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## hoggif (Apr 6, 2013)

I find my agile Toucan easy to aim too because the pointy edge is very near to flat bands. (I've dedicated it for flats practically)


----------

